# اول سفينه بمحرك نووى ولم تحتاج الى وقودشيئ مذهل



## saizgax (10 يناير 2010)

تعتبر حاملة الطائرات الأمريكية uss
entreprise أكبر حاملة طائرات في العالم يبلغ وزنها حوالي 93000 طن و كانت
أول قطعة تستعمل محرك نووي في التاريخ مما يسمح لها بالإبحار دون التزود
بالوقود يعني ليس لها مدى محدد 
الخلفية التاريخية
الحاملة الضخمة uss entreprise 
صنعت في الخمسينات بسرعة توصف بالمذهلة حسب ضخامة الباخرة و أطلقت يوم 24 سبتمب عام 1960 و سلحت يوم 25 نفمبر 1961
في بدايته كان يبحر في المحيط الأطلسي ثم حولت عام 1964 للمحيط الهادي
لتعود مجددا للأطلسي عام 1994 
و كانت أول قطعة بحرية تمكنت من القيام بدورة حول العالم دون مساعدة
الحاملة
صنعت
لتكون لها مدى حياة أو أفضل خدمة يفوق 50 سنة وهي مزودة بثمانية محركات
نووية مما يسمح له بتجاوز 34 عقدة هذه السرعة حقا ضخمة مقارنة بالسرعة
البحرية ووزن الحاملة لكن هذه السرعة لا تستعمل أبدا إلى في حالت الحاجة
الإجبارية بسبب الإهتزازات الناتجة عن السرعة التي قد تضر بالطاقم و
الطائرات 
تملك منصت إقلاع بطول 240 متر و الثانية طولها 90 متر و في
الحاملة كليا 4 روافد للإقلاع و النزول كما تحمل 8500 طن من الوقود الجوي
للطائرات من كل الأنواع مما يسمح بالقيام بالعمليات الجوية طيلة 12 يوما
متتاليا دون تموين وقودي كما تملك الحاملة صهاريج مايئة بالمازوت لتموين
السفن الأخرى التي تبهر معها يعني لا يمكن لها أن تواجه مشكل في الوقود
طيلت فترة زمنين كافية للقيام بأعمال كثيرة
كما كلفت الحاملة للخزينة
الأمريكية 451 مليون دولار أمريكي في ذالك الوقت أي الخمسينات و حيث يمثل
هذا المبلغ مبلغا ماليا ضخم جدا كذالك أضخم بكثير من تكلفت الحاملات
العادية كما وجب الإنتظار حتى السبعينات لضهور حاملات أخرى بمحرك نووي كما
أنه صنعت قطعة واحدة من النوع و هي ال uss entreprise و تعمل في البحرية
الأمريكية تحت رقم cvn-65






حاملة الطائرات إنتربرايز
Enterprise (CVN – 65)
الخلفية التاريخية
لم
تكن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية سباقة، في بناء حاملات الطائرات
التقليدية؛ إلا أنها دخلت هذا السباق، عام 1922، حينما وضعت الحاملة
"لانجلي" في الخدمة. بيد أنها كانت سباقة، في بناء حاملات الطائرات، التي
تعمل بالدفع النووي؛ في وقت اشتد فيه جدل الأمريكيين في جدوى حاملات
الطائرات، الباهظة النفقات. 
دخلت حاملة الطائرات إنتربرايز (سي ف ن –
65) الخدمة، في 25 نوفمبر 1961؛ بمواصفات: تقنية وفنية، جعلتها، آنئذٍ،
أكبر سفينة حربية في العالَم؛ وأول حاملة طائرات، تعمل بالدفع النووي؛
وثانية سفينة حربية، تعمل به كذلك، بُعَيْد الطراد "لونج بيتش".
تقرر
بناؤها، بعد مناقشات السنة المالية 1958. ووضعت في حوض البناء، "نيو بورت
نيوز"، في فبراير من العام نفسه. وأُنزلت إلى البحر، في 24 سبتمبر 1960.
وأثناء
تجارب التشغيل الأولية، واجه مفاعلها الأول بعض المشاكل الفنية، في الثاني
من ديسمبر 1960. وفي غضون أحد عشر شهراً، وبعد إصلاحها، دخلت الخدمة، في
نوفمبر 1961. ومنذ هذا التاريخ، إلى حين اكتمال الإصلاح، وإعادة تزويدها
بالوقود النووي، للمرة الأولى، في نوفمبر 1964، أبحرت إنتربرايز نحو 210
آلاف ميل. وتهيِّئ لها ثمانية مفاعلات نووية (A 2 W) مميزات كثيرة. فهي لا
تحتاج منافذ دخان؛ ولذلك، بُني متنها على شكل صندوق رحب، أعلاه سطح لإقلاع
الطائرات؛ وجزيرة ذات شكل فريد، يتسع لعدد كبير من الطائرات والأسلحة،
بمساحات توفر لها أفضل استخدام عملياتي؛ كما تسمح بعمل أربعة مصاعد
عملاقة، تنقل بالطائرات من أماكن الإيواء الخاصة، داخل الحاملة، إلى سطح
الطيران.
بدأ تخطيط المفاعلات النووية للحاملة، عام 1950. وتأجل
إنتاجها عامَي 1953 و1954؛ للاستفادة من تطوير جديد، طرأ على المحركات
النووية للغواصات. ثم عُهِد بالإنتاج إلى مختبر "بيتيس" للطاقة النووية.
أدى هذا التطور إلى سرعة عالية، لم تتأتَّ لأيّ حاملة طائرات سابقة، إذ
بلغت 35 عقدة؛ إضافة إلى مرونة في عمليات تشغيل البخار، لم تعْهدها السفن
التقليدية، إذ توفر قدرة كهربائية، وتحلية لمياه البحر، تكفيان 5500 فرد،
أيْ ما يساوي حاجة مدينة صغيرة.
وتُعد حاملات الطائرات، من فئة
إنتربرايز، مطارات عائمة، تتيح إقلاع أربع طائرات، كلّ دقيقة. وتحمل على
متنها نحو 84 طائرة متنوعة، يخدمها سطح طيران، تزيد مساحته على 15 ألف متر
مربع؛ وأربع منجنيقات قوية، لإكساب الطائرات السرعة الملائمة للإقلاع خلال
3 ثوان، وعبْر مسافة 300 م.
كما يمكنها العمل المتواصل، طيلة 90 يوماً،
من دون الرجوع إلى القاعدة؛ لاختزانها ما تحتاج إليه من الإعاشة، طوال تلك
الفترة. أمّا عملها، فغير محدود، يستمر 13 سنة، بعد تجديد الوقود النووي.
ويتمثل
الدفاع الذاتي عن الحاملة في أنظمة الصواريخ متوسطة المدى (PPDMS)، ماركة
25. وهي تحمل صاروخَي سطح/ جو، مُوَجَّهين، من نوع (Sparrow C)، الذي يصل
مداه إلى 45 كم، تحت سيطرة بصرية، أو رادارية. زد على ذلك حَمْلها 84
طائرة متنوعة؛ إضافة إلى نُظُم التعويق، والحماية الإلكترونية، التي
توفرها طائرة من نوع جرومان هوك آي.
اشتركت في حماية ناقلات النفط، في حرب الخليج الأولى. وما زالت في الخدمة، حتى الآن.




يوم 23 جويلية 2007
طائرتية من نوع رافال m1 et m2
hawkeye و واحدة من نوع
تابعة
للبحرية الفرنسية تحط في الحاملة بمياه مدينة تولون الفرنسية و كانت هذه
المرة الأولى منذ قرن أن رست طائرة أجنبية في حاملة طائرات أمريكية و في
نفس السياق حطت عذة طائرات أمريكية من نوع f-18
بالحاملة الفرنسية النووية chrles de gaulle
الطائرات في الحاملة
تحمل الحاملة 85 طائرة موزعة على الشكل التالي
4 أسراب من المقاتلة أف-18
4 طائرات من نوع ea-6
4 طائرات من نوع E-2
4 طائرات من نوع S-3
8 من نوع UH3 أو
SH-60
معلومات هامة
البلد المنشئ الوليات المتحدة الأمريكية
الدخول في الخدمة عام 1962
الإحالة للتقاعد ستكون بين عم 2013 و 2015
الطول 341 متر
الإرتفاع عن السطح 78 متر
الغوص تحت الماء قرابة 11 متر
المحرك 8 محركات نووية من نوع A2W
الإزاحة 85600 طن مع الوزن الكامل
القوى 280000 حصان السرعة القصوى 33.6 عقدة
التسليح
2 صواريخ من نوع Sea Sparrow
مدفعية مضادين للطائرات عيار 20 مم
2 صواريع من نوع RAM
الطاقم كاملا مكون من 5600 رجل و امرأة
القاعدة بفرجينيا





:63:
أمسكت عودي 
ولحنت مسيرة حبي 
تألقت يداي 
مع دندنة العود 
حذفت اسمي من كل العصور 
ووقفت على شباك الحب من جديد 
لأسجل بريشتي أجمل أيامي ​​


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع دا


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (12 يناير 2010)

ممكن يا saizgax تشرحلى فكره تحوي المحرك الديزل الى النووى وهل النووى سائل ام غاز


----------



## saizgax (12 يناير 2010)

والله ياعاطف انا هحاول بكل جهدى ادورلك على النظريات دى وانشاءالله هجيبوبالصوراوبالفيديو


----------



## saizgax (6 يوليو 2010)

قريبا موضيع جديدة انشاء الله


----------



## م/هيما (10 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## sasadanger (10 يوليو 2010)

خرافه 
بجد جميل جدا الشغل دا


----------



## الالهام (22 يوليو 2010)

_معلومة جيدة------ الالهام_


----------



## mustapha key (23 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2010)

معلومات رائعة

شكرا على الموضوع


----------

